# late 70to early 80s passat!!



## canexrabbit (Nov 19, 2011)

well was just biking around schladming Austria and saw this sitting in the back of the vw dealer looks pretty minty if the speedo was correct then it only had 3000 Kms on it















it looked pretty org the seats were perfect only the dash had a few cracks from sitting
lookes to me like its a 80to 81 sure someone will chime in here


----------



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

Could be 79-81, it is a facelift.

Is it a Diesel? They arent worth as much, but they certainly run longer and get better fuel economy. Diesels are worth about 15% less


----------



## QUANTUM OCULIS (Sep 23, 2012)

The diesel had a large black plastic noise protection under the engine, not visible on the picture.:wave:


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Nice find! It's a facelift alright. Are they selling it or is it a display model?


----------



## canexrabbit (Nov 19, 2011)

it seems to be one that they are just displaying might go in and ask


----------

